# Dealing with banned members/account recreators: What's your opinion?



## Curt James (May 21, 2011)

I don't know all this user's incarnations, however there has been a member who has been banned multiple times. He or she continues to register and pulls the same stuff that previously got them banned over and over again.

It's a good philosophy, imo, to have a board where banning is the last option. Differences of opinion, drama, discussion, arguments are all part of life and often make life more exciting if not more enjoyable.

Here's the question: This user/member... they have a characteristic or recognizable attitude and their general tactic is to post "Hi" and "Heya" or something similar in the new members thread to bump up their post count initially and then to also post what I'd call snide remarks in BB Gossip and Open Chat.

I've asked them to stick to Anything Goes where, hey, anything goes.  But more often than not they've replied with more venom or disrespect to other members. Past remarks have stated that they refuse to "kiss ass" and that they're "keeping it real".

Okay, where'd the question go?

There's a poll included (please vote), but the gist of it is this:

Should mods, if they recognize this individual, simply and automatically ban them or should each incarnation be treated as a new member and go through the infraction and eventual ban process?

So the choices include a) Immediate Nuking or b) Slow and Tempered Justice.

I include the following posts taken out of the context of their original thread but as an indication that more than one individual has had enough of this member, a seeming repeat offender.



Little Wing said:


> here's an idea. how about the assholes with  no support to lend stay out of threads like this in open chat? you can  tell who the trolling punks are simply by the respect they fail to show  other members.


 


MDR said:


> Agree 100%-Lot of trolling assholes around these  days, and it really does nothing for the board except waste space.  Grow  up.


 


Little Wing said:


> wastes space and drives decent people away.  the internet is like any other gathering place so any pools with too  many douchebags will end up the last place non douchebag people want to  hang out. i come here a lot less than i used to because you can't have a  single conversation here anymore without some cunt you don't want to  hang out with in your face like a loud obnoxious drunk at a bar. it  ruins the experience. and don't say block them because the same little  shit gets banned and springs up as someone else here to keep getting his  mad on. it's ridiculous.


 


jlacap said:


> x2, that member named "Leave" does it alot.



That's three different members who I'm guessing will choose *Automatic Nuking Without Remorse.* And here's a quote from a recent PM I received that seems relevant to this thread/poll.

I've erased the name and rephrased things to protect the person's identity, however the gist of their sentiment remains.



> I enjoy this site a lot! There are some very cool and interesting  people here. A while back members were unnecessarily rude to each other all the time. That definitely took the fun out for me, but this  place has a whole new atmosphere now. Minus the trolls.


*Note:* This thread and the accompanying poll is *not *intended to create board policy but simply to offer members an opportunity to voice their opinion. Thank you for participating.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2011)

I think if I were to get sentenced to jail time and legally changed my name they would still send me to jail. So if someone gets banned I see it the same way, why does a name change mean a 2nd, 3rd, 4th chance?


----------



## Curt James (May 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> why does a name change mean a 2nd, 3rd, 4th chance?



Very good point. Thank you for voting and for voicing your opinion. 

Looking forward to a counterpoint.


----------



## bio-chem (May 21, 2011)

there is no counterpoint. first sign of a troll in a thread not labeled anything goes. (including open chat) immediate ban. anything goes is for the douchebag trolls. outside of that. they gots to go


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 21, 2011)

lol at jlacap putting in his 2 cents. 

Sometimes trolling can be funny, especially when it manages to brings out the darker side of members that we don't normally see. 

I must admit, I was getting a laugh out of RedDog. He was getting quite pissed for a while there lol.


----------



## NJRiot (May 21, 2011)

i dated a troll once, hated carrying a step ladder everywhere we went.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2011)

plain and simple it USED to be fun to hang out here. when i first joined you could literally be on here all day without having to deal with even one asshole troll. we had Johnnny but he was a peach compared to the shit floating around in the bowl here now. a lot of people left because they don't want to deal with assholes in their leisure time.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2011)

or you can kiss the trolls ass trying to be popular and make friends hoping maybe it will end up like some oprah movie of the week and everyone will cry and hold hands. meanwhile the troll will be happy and 100 members won't. giving a troll 45 chances is like letting rapists out of jail to rape again. shit has a zero learning curve.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2011)

and i thought anything goes was a place to post porn not hang out with turds.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2011)

and keep in mind that while you are tolerating a troll it's putting the rest of us through what feels about as pleasant as the Judas Cradle


----------



## Curt James (May 21, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> *or you can kiss the trolls ass trying to be popular and make friends *hoping maybe it will end up like some oprah movie of the week and everyone will cry and hold hands. meanwhile the troll will be happy and *100 members* won't. giving a troll 45 chances is like letting rapists out of jail to rape again. shit has a zero learning curve.



That's funny. The troll accused me of just that???that I was infracting them in order to kiss ass and in an attempt to be popular. 

Can't win at times, eh? lol

My goal is a board that runs smoothly. I noticed this individual was back and created this thread to begin a discussion. Thank you for taking part.

The poll's been up just two hours and there are _6_ votes for auto-ban and 1 vote for "Maybe." 

As I said in the original post, this isn't to create policy however it may give an idea of the opinion among board members.

I'd like to see 100 votes in this thread to get an idea of what a general consensus might be. Again, thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## NJRiot (May 21, 2011)

how about zero tollerance policy.  plane and simple!


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I'd like to see 100 votes in this thread



ok but hold on a minute.... it might take me a while to make 99 more accounts.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2011)

i don't think it's saying much for any forum when people say, "gee, i can be as big an ass as i want to be here and you guys won't ban me like that other shitty forum." do we really WANT a forum full of big assholes? it doesn't seem like rocket science. i think you're over complicating it.


----------



## Imosted (May 22, 2011)

What about new members need to be a member for lets say 1 or 2 months to be able to enter anything goes or open chat,  50 posts is too easy to achieve.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That's funny. The troll accused me of just that???that I was infracting them in order to kiss ass and in an attempt to be popular.
> 
> Can't win at times, eh? lol
> 
> ...



i noticed you trying to get this guy to shape up a while ago. i think you have been tolerant and beyond fair. then i see him acting like the same little shit in thread after thread. to me it's like hey this mod i like was nice to you and you aren't showing him any respect for it. so i want to punch him in the head.


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2011)

I think the mods have been doing a suck ass job of moderating and Rob's "just ignore it" policy sucks ass, too. In all likelihood one or two people are responsible for the 10-20 alts that have spawned over the past few months that do nothing but troll around.

Why do I care? Because it is bad for the community. It drives off potentially interesting people who don't want to sift through pages and pages of garbage posts. I would like to ask why do we care about spam? Is it not for the same reason? I could say let spammers be welcomed here and they can clog up the site with uninteresting and unamusing garbage and you would think I was crazy. Well, I think the management of IM is crazy for not dealing with this problem before it gets even more out of hand. 

Jesus Christ, it isn't that hard to do. It takes less than 2 minutes to ban a troll, and it takes them at least 5 minutes to setup new email accounts and re-register along with the 24 hour restriction on posting. You do that to these little fuckers on the first or second post they make and after a week or two it will become to aggravating for them to continue, and they will go troll somewhere else. 

Don't get me wrong. Insults and flame wars are great. Honest disagreement over stupid shit is entertaining as hell to me, especially when some of the insults are witty. But throwing out random insults just to get a response is as lame as someone spamming links to their new dime-o-dozen workout manual for only $19.95.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 22, 2011)

KelJew for mod!!


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> KelJew for mod!!



Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I would make a terrible mod. Let one of my psychotic rage mood swings take me over, and half of IM gets banned in one day.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 22, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I would make a terrible mod. Let one of my psychotic rage mood swings take me over, and half of IM gets banned in one day.




lol I realise that. I imagine it would be similar to that of an e-holocaust that swept over IM like a swift and deadly plauge. 
It would be funny to watch however I realise that I probably wouldn't survive the cull.


----------



## D-Lats (May 22, 2011)

I like trolls I get to unleash some rage in a constructive manner lol!


----------



## phosphor (May 22, 2011)

Imosted said:


> What about new members need to be a member for lets say 1 or 2 months to be able to enter anything goes or open chat, 50 posts is too easy to achieve.


 
^^^^ this

It would shut down shit stain and his ilk and he would quickly move onto another site to troll on. Change the policy then ban hammer his new account - he'll be completely pissed that there is no anything goes access.

I am sick of this hands-off approach. I see it as complete lazyness. All they have to do is go through their back logs to verify the BS troll behavior and make a judgement call. Sure, anything goes is anything goes, but people enjoy that section on many different levels - but, there is one universal hatred: Someone that comes out repeatedly on various topics and commits trollism - basically thread-crapping and ruining the discussion to turn it into a flame war, then when a rebuttal is submitted, the idiot has the response of a 3yr old with downs.

Example discussion:

*roidman* "This thread is awesome"
*skippypb* "yes, yes it is. I love this thread"
*harpygonads* "Hey guys! I see 2 fluffy bunnies out my window - I want to catch then and shove them up my ass!
*roidman* "That's awesome dude. Everyone is awesome"
*skippypb* "Let's all be awesome together and have sex with bunnies - and each other"
*trollboy2kmax* "ROID EAT MY SHIT MOTHERHUMPER, JOO E4T DOGTURD SANDWICHES! 
*roidman* "Just Leave, doucheberry"
*trollboy2kmax* "ALL YOU CAN SUCK IT HAHAHA - YOUR MOMSES ARS IN MY BASEMENT HAHAHA... ROID, YOUR MOMSA DOUCHEBARYY HAHAHAHA!
(this goes on and on and on and on...)
*me* "This thread sucks now. I like sex with bunnies."


----------



## Chubby (May 22, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> lol at jlacap putting in his 2 cents.
> 
> *Sometimes trolling can be funny, especially when it manages to brings out the darker side of members that we don't normally see. *
> 
> I must admit, I was getting a laugh out of RedDog. He was getting quite pissed for a while there lol.


This is one of the reasons I like to engage with people who don't agree with me. It helps me see how things are on the other side of the coin. It is better to live in real world than my small make believe world. So far I haven't seen any troll yet, I have only seen unpopular veiws.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> This is one of the reasons I like to engage with people who don't agree with me. It helps me see how things are on the other side of the coin. It is better to live in real world than my small make believe world. So far I haven't seen any troll yet, I have only seen unpopular veiws.



Well, holy shit... You really are starting to look like a nice person. I guess I'll have to stop negging you.


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 22, 2011)

^^^


----------



## independent (May 22, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I think the mods have been doing a suck ass job of moderating and Rob's "just ignore it" policy sucks ass, too. In all likelihood one or two people are responsible for the 10-20 alts that have spawned over the past few months that do nothing but troll around.
> 
> Why do I care? Because it is bad for the community. It drives off potentially interesting people who don't want to sift through pages and pages of garbage posts. I would like to ask why do we care about spam? Is it not for the same reason? I could say let spammers be welcomed here and they can clog up the site with uninteresting and unamusing garbage and you would think I was crazy. Well, I think the management of IM is crazy for not dealing with this problem before it gets even more out of hand.
> 
> ...




Im with Kel on this one. Come on mods, who are you trying to make happy anyways?  Why the big discussion, its the fucking internet. Hit the delete button on them and move on. I dont think they belong in anything goes either, I dont mind shit talking but as long as its going somewhere. Look, you started a thread on this turd and hes getting the attention he wants, whos the turd now?


----------



## MDR (May 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> plain and simple it USED to be fun to hang out here. when i first joined you could literally be on here all day without having to deal with even one asshole troll. we had Johnnny but he was a peach compared to the shit floating around in the bowl here now. a lot of people left because they don't want to deal with assholes in their leisure time.



Little Wing is just stating what many of us have felt for a while.  This place is not the same as it was when I first signed up a little over a year ago.  Little Wing has been here a lot longer than me and I agree with her assessment completely.  I've had a lot of good friends leave or back off greatly for this reason alone in just the short time I've been here.  To be honest the overt racism and sexism outside of anything goes really doesn't help either, but that's another topic.  Dump the trolls.  It's the right thing to do and some of the best members would not be leaving the forum.


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im with Kel on this one. Come on *mods*, who are you trying to make happy anyways?  Why the big discussion(snip)



It isn't mods. It's _me._ 

I created the thread because I saw LW's and MDR's posts elsewhere and wanted to get an idea of how *others* felt on the subject.

I was/am curious if the majority felt as they do.

Thank you for participating.

The results so far: 

*Should obvious trolls receive an "automatic ban"?*

Yes.    11  55%
No.      4  20%
Maybe.   5  25%
Other.   0   0%
Voters: 20


----------



## bio-chem (May 22, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I would make a terrible mod. Let one of my psychotic rage mood swings take me over, and half of IM gets banned in one day.



there is no doubt i would be on that list in such an occasion. hahaha


----------



## bio-chem (May 22, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Well, holy shit... You really are starting to look like a nice person. I guess I'll have to stop negging you.



don't be so hasty there DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> don't be so hasty there DOMS.



Whatcha got?


----------



## Zaphod (May 22, 2011)

I'm for out-right banning, but some are kind of fun to rag on.


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)

90% of you would be gone if they began deleting troll accts.

Buncha non-picture posting fatsos arguing politics and immigration issues.

This is a Bodybuilding site? You'd never know it though. 

​


----------



## bio-chem (May 22, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Whatcha got?



It's still Chobby. I mean hell


----------



## Chubby (May 22, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> It's still Chobby. I mean hell


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 22, 2011)

Isn't there a way to ban a MAC addy for the trolls that make multiple accounts?


----------



## danzik17 (May 22, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Isn't there a way to ban a MAC addy for the trolls that make multiple accounts?



It's not exactly hard to fake and/or change a MAC address you know.  That's even easier than changing your IP address.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 22, 2011)

If you hang out on the internet more than 3 hours a day and its not your job then you are a  douchebag. Just saying


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 22, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> If you hang out on the internet more than 3 hours a day and its not your job then you are a douchebag. Just saying


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 23, 2011)

I think my avy pretty much shows my feelings about trolls. But in reality I don't mind sparring with trolls. It is fun at times. But my problem with this certain troll is that he don't know the difference between fucking with people and  Destroying a great thread. I think thats part of the problem. I mean this certain a-hole had me defending GFR who I belive is the king of trolls. But if they (him) learned to ply his craft in the proper forum then the respected members would know to leave that one alone. So my vote would be that I see it both ways at times.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 23, 2011)

I have seen talk about the anything goes thread. Imo, the name implys exactly that, anything goes. I don't think maniaical nonsense should run rampant, but if someone talks a little smack it should be tolerated.

Btw sfw, I think we are going to be good pals, you are right in your comment about there being very little bodybuilding talk going on here.


----------



## Chubby (May 23, 2011)

I don't think it is the troll that is ruinning this forum. It is our own intolerance towards different comments that doesn't fit in with our own difinition good comments, and I think that is bothering us and making us feel like this forum is not fun anymore. 
I noticed that we have members from several different countries on this forum. So, oviously there is going to be many different people with different oppinion and little different attitute. Even people from same country have different oppinion. If we keep banning people just because we don't like them, then we have to keep banning so many people in the future because they are not liked. Unless we are planning on not allowing any more new membership, it is unrealistic to expect new members to have same opinion as we do and behave us. 
Personally I don't mind little silly and stupit comments here and there. It make this forum more fun. If everybody is so serious then I think this forum will be boring place to visit. I used to but now I don't look down on stupid people, I accept it part of his/her imperfection as a human. If you can be little more open minded you won't find any troll here.
Just my opinion


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> 90% of you would be gone if they began deleting troll accts.​
> 
> Buncha non-picture posting fatsos arguing politics and immigration issues.​
> This is a Bodybuilding site? You'd never know it though.​


 
 Strict rules will not be inforcable. Use alternative methods.


----------



## S_walker (May 23, 2011)

I've never been a mod or admin on a site, but it should be relatively easy to IP ban any user?

Advanced IP Ban Manager - vBulletin.org Forum

I know on other vbulletin sites I go on it happens a lot.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> 90% of you would be gone if they began deleting troll accts.
> 
> Buncha non-picture posting fatsos arguing politics and immigration issues.
> 
> ...



This is open chat for a reason.

People get tired of looking at the same old training threads/supps etc.

Once you've read 100 threads on increasing your bench press. You kinda lose interest.


----------



## KelJu (May 23, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> there is no doubt i would be on that list in such an occasion. hahaha



That would not be in my best interest. I don't know of anyone else who will put up with my bullshit and remain civil like you do.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> If you hang out on the internet more than 3 hours a day and its not your job then you are a  douchebag. Just saying





AdmiralRichard said:


>


What are you if you quote your own post...


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 23, 2011)

Can the forum software be set so one can't get the needed 50 posts in the New Member check in and Open Chat?


----------



## IronAddict (May 23, 2011)

I've been reading through this thread and there are some very dead on responses that echo my feelings on this subject to a T. While differences of opinions lead too great conversations, as well as making the world go round.

Speaking only for myself, of course, I cannot tolerate an individual who doesn't know me, or anyone else for that matter, and make a total judgement call on a persons intellect, or cognitive capabilities. No one is perfect, we all use the bathroom, and we all make mistakes, some big, some small. 

I can see it both ways at times, though. There is a respectful and tactful way to use language and text to disagree, and there is a way to utilize language, just to be a grotty person.

Too me, being vile to someone you don't know from Adam isn't funny, at all.
It's a fainthearted act to debase someone over the computer, a 1000 miles away, and not face to face. 

Nobody likes a 30, 40, 50 year old adolescent!


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2011)

if you see leave, chill, 999 around here again point him out to me and he will be summarily banned. Hawkins is smelling like him no? His shit is not going to be tolerated anymore. there's a difference between differing opinions and someone making it his mission to make IM suck ass to hang out at by coming in every thread and taking a big stinking shit because he hates everyone here except a few chicks he jacks off over.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

darn trolls. maybe after being negged so many times, it locks up your account.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 23, 2011)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> darn trolls. maybe after being negged so many times, it locks up your account.




You're well on your way then.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 23, 2011)

big pimpin said:


> can the forum software be set so one can't get the needed 50 posts in the new member check in and open chat?





little wing said:


> posts: 21
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gich


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 23, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> What are you if you quote your own post...


 
Making a point..If you need to ask you just proved my point


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 23, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Making a point..If you need to ask you just proved my point


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> 90% of you would be gone if they began deleting troll accts.​
> 
> Buncha non-picture posting fatsos arguing politics and immigration issues.​
> This is a Bodybuilding site? You'd never know it though.​


 what is up with all the sissy up hill landscapers


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 23, 2011)

Ban them and move on. One thing I hate about some of the forums I go to is the fact that they put up with this crap. I can only think of one, but that's because they have a sub-forum dedicated to "outing" and "identifying" trolls/banned members/account-recreators.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 23, 2011)

djlance said:


> Ban them and move on. One thing I hate about some of the forums I go to is the fact that they put up with this crap. I can only think of one, but that's because they have a sub-forum dedicated to "outing" and "identifying" trolls/banned members/account-recreators.


 
deal with it. its the internet


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2011)

KelJu said:


> That would not be in my best interest. I don't know of anyone else who will put up with my bullshit and remain civil like you do.


 
I put up with your shit all the time KelJu.  You're one of the funniest jews around


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 23, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> deal with it. its the internet



Yea, learned that a few years ago...


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 23, 2011)

djlance said:


> It obviously isn't bothering me that much is it?


 Seems so mate


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2011)

djlance said:


> *Ban them and move on.* One thing I hate about some of the forums I go to is the fact that they put up with this crap. I can only think of one, but that's because they have a sub-forum dedicated to "outing" and "identifying" trolls/banned members/account-recreators.



Thank you for sharing your opinion.

Results so far...

*Should obvious trolls receive an "automatic ban"?* 

Yes: 18 ??? 58.06% 
No: 7 ??? 22.58% 
Maybe: 6 ??? 19.35% 
Other: 0 ??? 0% 
Voters: 31


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> deal with it. its the internet



So you voted no?

I haven't voted, but that's my instinct for annoying members in general. Ignore them. Or use the ignore member option. I mean some people annoy me, but have many people who enjoy their posts.

As a mod, though, aren't we supposed to "keep the peace" and listen to user complaints and comments for the bettering of the board? Hence the poll. 

Some here are bashing mods for being lazy or Prince for a perceived "ignore it" policy, but one thing I've learned from this poll is that you definitely are damned if you do and damned if you don't. lulz

 Still,  *remorseless auto-ban*  is leading in the polls. 

And, fwiw, I banned Hawkins immediately simply because it _seems _that user is a repeat offender a.k.a. Leave, Chill, et al.

Am I contradicting myself or being hypocritical? To quote AdmiralRichard, "deal with it. its the internet"


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2011)

Curt James said:


> So you voted no?
> 
> I haven't voted, but that's my instinct for annoying members in general. Ignore them. Or use the ignore member option. I mean some people annoy me, but have many people who enjoy their posts.
> 
> ...



another mod offered to ban him as soon as it was pointed out he was back so you're not the only one considering keeping the peace. i have thought about making a few threads in anything goes and didn't even bother because of all the trolling. i didn't think Prince made that section just so members could be nasty to one another. sometimes ignoring stuff works and sometimes it just lets shit pile up. a city is nicer when people clean up the poop, so is a forum.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 23, 2011)

Curt James said:


> So you voted no?
> 
> I haven't voted, but that's my instinct for annoying members in general. Ignore them. Or use the ignore member option. I mean some people annoy me, but have many people who enjoy their posts.
> 
> ...


 Well a remorseless ban would take all your time up if this troll keeps coming back with a new ip ect you would be losing. hit the ignore button
most of the times trolls go away if no one talks to them. just food for thought mate


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2011)

I think complainers should be negged, banned, tarred and feathered. Then subjected to sodomy with broomsticks lubricated with Icy-Hot.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> I think complainers should be negged, banned, tarred and feathered. Then subjected to sodomy with broomsticks lubricated with Icy-Hot.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> I think complainers should be negged, banned, tarred and feathered. Then subjected to sodomy with broomsticks lubricated with Icy-Hot.


 
 . . . followed by having their head shaved, tanned and oiled, with a trendy goatee hand-drawn on their chin. Gears confiscated and replaced by a bicycle and chased by a hoard of knife-wielding Mexicans


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 23, 2011)

I voted, "yes" ban them, but only out of deference to the full-time, long-time members.  I enjoy this website very much -- eclectic; a lot of unusually knowledgeable people -- but I bounce in and out because I travel a lot.  As I recollect, though, there was a member, awhile back, who was banned but who was, at least, occasionally, funny.  I think funny counts for a lot.  It's YOUR website.  I say dump 99% of the assholes, but give special dispensation to someone who has an authentic sense of humor.  An example: I can envision withoutrulers being banned -- even easier to imagine him cuffed and taken to prison.  But he is fucking funny.  Life isn't fair.  Anyone who expects it to be fair is either naive, uninformed or a spoiled brat.  Let IM reflect life.


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> I think complainers should be negged, banned, tarred and feathered. Then subjected to sodomy with broomsticks lubricated with Icy-Hot.



are you complaining about complainers? 

you could go that route i guess but i think only pussies sit around and PASSIVELY watch a forum that used to be a lot better turn into a total cesspool. it's about 20% as fun to be here as it used to be and it's going down hill. people that care will try to change that. broomstick sodomy doesn't really belong in open chat but it seems the new guidelines are no one should give a rat's ass about anything till this place goes under. nice plan. the dozens of people i know that used to come here but don't anymore voted by leaving. we lose more good members all the time and they are replaced with the kind of people we need to ignore so they can hang out and have a forum to ruin.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 24, 2011)

Heres a thought, and I don't even know if can be done. But if a member goes say 200,000 into the neg column they get an automatic ban. because if that happens than the members of the board have spoken and it takes it out of the hands of Prince and the Mods.


----------



## Chubby (May 24, 2011)

SFW said:
			
		

> I think complainers should be negged, banned, tarred and feathered. Then subjected to sodomy with broomsticks lubricated with Icy-Hot


 


			
				theCaptn said:
			
		

> . . followed by having their head shaved, tanned and oiled, with a trendy goatee hand-drawn on their chin. Gears confiscated and replaced by a bicycle and chased by a hoard of knife-wielding Mexicans


I think it is very good idea to let loose little bit like above two members. It so fun to be able to let your inner child out sometimes and just be funny, silly and stupid other than being serious all the time. 

Thanks for the good laugh you two.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Heres a thought, and I don't even know if can be done. But if a member goes say 200,000 into the neg column they get an automatic ban. because if that happens than the members of the board have spoken and it takes it out of the hands of Prince and the Mods.


Hey that's not a bad idea.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

*Thanks for "complaining". No tar, no feathers!*



Little Wing said:


> a city is nicer when people clean up the poop, so is a forum.



Hmmm. Can we get a different analogy? I'd rather be *"Interwebz Judge/Jury/Executioner"*  than _"Message Board Pooper Scooper"_ .



AdmiralRichard said:


> Well a remorseless ban would take all your time up if this troll keeps coming back



Ignore them is great advice, but obviously not 100% satisfactory to all. 

And I don't consider it a waste of time to keep a watchful eye out for behavior deemed unacceptable to most -- whether they're respected longtime members or newcomers.

Appreciate the food for thought.



2tomlinson said:


> I say dump 99% of the assholes, but give special dispensation to someone who has an authentic sense of humor. (snip) Let IM reflect life.



Excellent.



Little Wing said:


> the kind of people we need to ignore



That's the trick, though. Determining or defining "the kind of people we need to ignore".

And it's opinion. Leave/Hawkins had received positive rep. But as a repeat offender it wasn't difficult to nuke that user.

The poll/thread was started to get an idea for myself of what is acceptable so far as banning troublemakers.

A ban of the traditional member is and should be a last resort. 

For those with an unapologetic bad attitude _and_ whose only goal seems to be derailing threads? There's the ban hammer!

Sound fair?



REDDOG309 said:


> Heres a thought, and I don't even know if can be done. But if a member goes say 200,000 into the neg column they get an automatic ban. because if that happens than the members of the board have spoken



_Love you, mang,_ but I'm definitely *not* in favor of that one.

Green dots are rather arbitrary. You could have one heavy-hitter having a sh1tty day and choosing to slam someone for basically no reason other than their own bad attitude or momentary off mood.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

Who is this Troll? I love me some Troll.

Since I have nothing but time on my hands these days, I would gladly harass this troller back into internet oblivion for a nominal fee. I would begin with repeated invitations to Pampered Chef parties, and the move on to daily devotionals with Jack Handy.


----------



## Chubby (May 24, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Who is this Troll? I love me some Troll.
> 
> Since I have nothing but time on my hands these days, I would gladly harass this troller back into internet oblivion for a nominal fee. I would begin with repeated invitations to Pampered Chef parties, and the move on to daily devotionals with Jack Handy.


After reading your post an idea came in my mind. I think we need  some members or moderator specifically assigned to harass the trolls. It will be so fun for others to enjoy the show.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Who is this Troll? I love me some Troll.
> 
> Since I have nothing but time on my hands these days, I would gladly harass this troller back into internet oblivion for a nominal fee. I would begin with repeated invitations to Pampered Chef parties, and the move on to daily devotionals with Jack Handy.


Give it a day or so, he'll be back. You can't miss him.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

DaMayor  Glad you're on duty and destroyin dem trolls.


----------



## MyK (May 24, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> This is open chat for a reason.
> 
> People get tired of looking at the same old training threads/supps etc.
> 
> Once you've read 100 threads on increasing your bench press.* You kinda lose interest.*


 
wut?.. er no son! you just learnt that shit already!


----------



## MyK (May 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you see leave, chill, 999 around here again point him out to me and he will be summarily banned. Hawkins is smelling like him no? His shit is not going to be tolerated anymore. there's a difference between differing opinions and someone making it his mission to make IM suck ass to hang out at by coming in every thread and taking a big stinking shit because he hates everyone here except a few chicks he jacks off over.


 
wow. If youre this fukkin pissed... youre old!


----------



## MyK (May 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> are you complaining about complainers?
> 
> you could go that route i guess but i think only pussies sit around and PASSIVELY watch a forum that used to be a lot better turn into a total cesspool. it's about 20% as fun to be here as it used to be and it's going down hill. people that care will try to change that. broomstick sodomy doesn't really belong in open chat but it seems the new guidelines are no one should give a rat's ass about anything till this place goes under. nice plan. the dozens of people i know that used to come here but don't anymore voted by leaving. we lose more good members all the time and they are replaced with the kind of people we need to ignore so they can hang out and have a forum to ruin.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> DaMayor  Glad you're on duty and destroyin dem trolls.



If Trolls are low in Carbohydrate and high in Protein....they don't stand a chance......the bouqet of Tuna is and added attractant.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> After reading your post an idea came in my mind. I think we need  some members or moderator specifically assigned to harass the trolls. It will be so fun for others to enjoy the show.



His name was *Kuso*. The man...the legend.....I think Rob banned him.


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> wow. If youre this fukkin pissed... youre old!



has nothing to do with being old although i am. i have a busy, hectic, stressful life with a lot of responsibilities. i steal some me time here and there and it *USED* to be no matter how hard a day was i could come here and hang out with good people and have a few laughs. this place would feel like home and make me smile even on my worse days. now it is nothing like that because there are so many assholes here. a place that was fun and relaxing has turned into a wade through a bunch of turd personalitied losers.


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> His name was *Kuso*. The man...the legend.....I think Rob banned him.



no. he just stopped coming here.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 24, 2011)

Curt you are amazing.  Thank you for working so hard on keeping things under control and all of our valued members happy.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## DiGiTaL (May 24, 2011)

Anyone that voted No should get banned. Anyone that voted Maybe should get a warning. Anyone that voted Yes should be promoted to Elite member or above. 

I was spending sometime at the bodybuilding .com forums for a week or so, and I got so irritated and pissed off that I went and deleted my whole account. That place is full of kids, annoying slangs, immature language and unwanted attention seeker questions...like the trolls on this forum.

CJ, Mr. Terminator, help us! Get rid of these..trolls!


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

I think grounds for bannishment should be as follows:

	Anyone under 15% bodyfat should be banned.
	Thos woo kent spel r uze txt lingo shud be binnd.
	Anyone who asks a generic, non-commonsensical question without doing a search first should be banned...from the internet.
	Newbies who argue dietetic science with Built, or other well-informed mods or fitness vets should be banned...and forced to eat gay-arsed oatmeal fruit smoothies for the rest of their days.
	Anyone who initiates a thread involving politics, religion, abortion, capital punishment, gay rights, or other no-win arguments.
	Guys who, after bragging about their illicit steroid use, post images of their 12??? biceps.
	Those who end their post(s) with ???GICH???
	AlBob, FMJ, and Juggernaut.


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2011)

anyone who argues with Built should be banned in addition to the natural consequences ignoring her advice will lead to.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> all anyone has to do is look at your posts to know who you are.
> 
> *it's back.*



_It's gone._  

Hat's off to *CT*. 



DiGiTaL said:


> CJ, Mr. Terminator, help us! Get rid of these..trolls!



lulz

I kinda side with Mr. Chob on the "there are no trolls, just people with unpopular opinions" concept of trolls.

But share some (a fraction) of LW's discontent. 

HELL HATH NO FURY LIKE LITTLE WING _ANNOYED!_



Little Wing said:


> *anyone who argues with Built should be banned* in addition to the natural consequences ignoring her advice will lead to.



This!

See my sig!  *Built * _Or click the image!_ ----> 





Gena Marie said:


> Curt you are amazing.  Thank you for working so hard on keeping things under control and all of our valued members happy.



Pretty sure I ticked some members off simply asking the question. lol Hey, win some and lose some. Thanks, Gena.


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

Interesting.

???

Who is that? There is nothing tough about him.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

Results so far...

*Should obvious trolls receive an "automatic ban"?* 

Yes: 28 ??? 65.12% 
No: 7 ??? 16.28% 
Maybe: 6 ??? 16.28% 
Other: 1 ??? 2.33% 
Voters: 43


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 24, 2011)

Warlord! said:


> Interesting.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

Warlord! said:


> (snip)


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _It's gone._
> 
> Hat's off to *CT*.
> 
> ...




i second Gena's thank you.  and acknowledge the fact that i can be an over zealous asshole when annoyed  i usually put it this way... i am aware i sometimes have the tendency to kill ants with army tanks. he was a very annoying ant.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . . followed by having their head shaved, tanned and oiled, with a trendy goatee hand-drawn on their chin. Gears confiscated and replaced by a bicycle and chased by a hoard of knife-wielding Mexicans


 
he must live near that doms chick


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 24, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> wow. If youre this fukkin pissed... youre old!


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


>



point illustrated.  all you have to do is click on see more posts by a user to get a general idea what they add to the board. all yours has is dumb ass comments and coffee smilies. you don't even converse.


----------



## Kathybird (May 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> ok but hold on a minute.... it might take me a while to make 99 more accounts.



I'm up to 67.....   



KelJu said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I would make a terrible mod. Let one of my psychotic rage mood swings take me over, and half of IM gets banned in one day.



That might be fun.  



phosphor said:


> Example discussion:
> 
> *roidman* "This thread is awesome"
> *skippypb* "yes, yes it is. I love this thread"
> ...



GOATS.  The thread was about sex with GOATS.  Really.  



Little Wing said:


> anyone who argues with Built should be banned in addition to the natural consequences ignoring her advice will lead to.



Yes.




Seriously, I was a maybe vote.  Can I change it to ban them?  


... wait.  Does that mean I'm getting banned?


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> point illustrated.  all you have to do is click on see more posts by a user to get a general idea what they add to the board. all yours has is dumb ass comments and coffee smilies. you don't even converse.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

Results so far...

*Should obvious trolls receive an "automatic ban"?* 

Yes: 30 ??? 65.22% 
No: 7 ??? 15.22% 
Maybe: 8 ??? 17.39% 
Other: 1 ??? 2.17% 
Voters: 46

Three additional votes.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i second Gena's thank you.  and (snip)* i am aware i sometimes have the tendency to kill ants with army tanks.*



You're a ray of sunshine. 

And I'm glad I saw your post and MDR's comment as well. I wield the ban hammer without guilt.


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


>



if my coffee tastes funny you're gonna get it.


----------



## Chubby (May 24, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> I think grounds for bannishment should be as follows:
> 
>  Anyone under 15% bodyfat should be banned.
>  Thos woo kent spel r uze txt lingo shud be binnd.
> ...


I wouldn't call it argue. I think it is called 'debate'. Because when two people debate about any topic, they do it because both parties disagree with each other,not because they dislike each other. Who ever presents her/his case with fact and logic wins the debate. And whoever doesn't win will learn something new. Friendly debate will benifit both participants and those follow it. It should be encouraged not discouraged.
Sorry, if I went off topic.


----------



## MDR (May 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> You're a ray of sunshine.
> 
> And I'm glad I saw your post and MDR's comment as well. I wield the ban hammer without guilt.



You da man, Curt-you da man!


----------



## XYZ (May 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> anyone who argues with Built should be banned in addition to the natural consequences ignoring her advice will lead to.


 

I guess I should be banned then?


----------



## DaMayor (May 25, 2011)

CT said:


> I guess I should be banned then?



Absolutely.





Who are you?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2011)

^ ya seriously, who are all these mods that I never see post? I guess they mod the anabolic section?


----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2011)

Imosted said:


> What about new members need to be a member for lets say 1 or 2 months to be able to enter anything goes or open chat, 50 posts is too easy to achieve.


 Indeed  the trolls go and post the same crap  "welcome" 50 times and they are in again.

ban them!


----------



## XYZ (May 25, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree and nobody important.


----------



## XYZ (May 25, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> ^ ya seriously, who are all these mods that I never see post? I guess they mod the anabolic section?


 

That's funny, I was wondering to myself "who the hell is this ihateschool person" asking questions?  I suppose you don't get over to the AAS section much?


----------



## jagbender (May 25, 2011)

SFW said:


> I think complainers should be negged, banned, tarred and feathered. Then subjected to sodomy with broomsticks lubricated with Icy-Hot.


 

That is too nice   LOL


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2011)

CT said:


> That's funny, I was wondering to myself "who the hell is this ihateschool person" asking questions?  I suppose you don't get over to the AAS section much?


Lol it's like it's two different forums. I have never read a thread in that section and I think a lot of people only post/read in there.


----------



## XYZ (May 25, 2011)

You should stop in sometimes, the BS stories are to die for and the posts involving wife swapping is very comical to say the least.


----------



## Little Wing (May 25, 2011)

CT said:


> I guess I should be banned then?


----------



## XYZ (May 25, 2011)

Don't be.  It's all good.  Healthy debate is a good thing.


----------



## DaMayor (May 25, 2011)

CT said:


> Don't be.  It's all good.  Healthy debate is a good thing.



You're still here?

That's it.....I'm calling Curt James.







			
				hatedude said:
			
		

> ya seriously, who are all these mods that I never see post? I guess they mod the anabolic section?



Rob has different Moderator identities to match his multiple personalities.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if my coffee tastes funny you're gonna get it.


 Its a special import cream


----------



## NJRiot (May 25, 2011)

we all deal with it. ive learned to be patient!
but i like the poll.


----------



## Curt James (May 25, 2011)

Results so far...

*Should obvious trolls receive an "automatic ban"?* 

Yes: 34 — 68% 
No: 7 — 14% 
Maybe: 8 — 16% 
Other: 1 — 2% 
Voters: 50

Four additional votes.


----------



## Doublebase (May 25, 2011)

I voted!


----------



## Perdido (May 25, 2011)

I voted. being a mod on another forum I just love being the asshole that bans trolls.

Me: "move along asshole"
Troll: "say what?"
Me: "I said MOVE IT ASSHOLE" Pizzzzzzap troll b gone.


----------



## Curt James (May 25, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> I voted!





rahaas said:


> I voted. being a mod on another forum I just love being the asshole that bans trolls.
> 
> Me: "move along asshole"
> Troll: "say what?"
> Me: "I said MOVE IT ASSHOLE" Pizzzzzzap troll b gone.



Thank you both for voting.


----------



## XYZ (May 27, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I think the mods have been doing a suck ass job of moderating and Rob's "just ignore it" policy sucks ass, too. In all likelihood one or two people are responsible for the 10-20 alts that have spawned over the past few months that do nothing but troll around.
> 
> Why do I care? Because it is bad for the community. It drives off potentially interesting people who don't want to sift through pages and pages of garbage posts. I would like to ask why do we care about spam? Is it not for the same reason? I could say let spammers be welcomed here and they can clog up the site with uninteresting and unamusing garbage and you would think I was crazy. Well, I think the management of IM is crazy for not dealing with this problem before it gets even more out of hand.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the vote of confidence about sucking ass, I feel much better that I've banned THE troll 8 different times now and he keeps coming back.  Please give me some suggestions on how to deal with this in a better manner and not suck ass so bad.  Thank you.

I've sent out PM's to numerous people to let me know the second they see him posting again so I can act quicker, would you like to be added to the list as well?


----------



## Curt James (May 27, 2011)

KelJu said:


> *I think the mods have been doing a suck ass job of moderating*(snip)
> 
> links to their new dime-o-dozen workout manual for only $19.95.
> 
> ...



I know, right? That was *AWESOME!* 

KelJu: "YOU *SUCK!* YOU HAVE BAD BREATH AND *NOBODY LIKES YOU!*"



Oh, yeah, and be on the look out for *my workout manual* for only $19.95!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 28, 2011)

I voted other cause I liked the response LW, Minolee, and others had when chill/999/repetitivedickface started threads. They just hijacked them. Best tree threads ever. I personally enjoy mocking lameness, but this is just cause I'm 5'3 and weigh 130 w/ 45% bodyfat. I never workout and my 30 yr old sweat pants have melded with my flesh and barchalounger. When a troll comes a knockin, I get all *ULTRA VERBOSE* on that ass. I wield the English language  like someone might wield a functioning penis. Tear those vagina's asunder!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 28, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> I voted, "yes" ban them, but only out of deference to the full-time, long-time members.  I enjoy this website very much -- eclectic; a lot of unusually knowledgeable people -- but I bounce in and out because I travel a lot.  As I recollect, though, there was a member, awhile back, who was banned but who was, at least, occasionally, funny.  I think funny counts for a lot.  It's YOUR website.  I say dump 99% of the assholes, but give special dispensation to someone who has an authentic sense of humor.  An example: I can envision withoutrulers being banned -- even easier to imagine him cuffed and taken to prison.  But he is fucking funny.  Life isn't fair.  Anyone who expects it to be fair is either naive, uninformed or a spoiled brat.  Let IM reflect life.


Normally name dropping your favorite rock star gets frowned upon, but in this case you'll probably get back stage to see the banned.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> After reading your post an idea came in my mind. I think we need  some members or moderator specifically assigned to harass the trolls. It will be so fun for others to enjoy the show.



Thats my job description, you just need to point them out 


btw chobby, did you get my love note?


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> His name was *Kuso*. The man...the legend.....I think Rob banned him.



And I did a damn fine job of doing it too,....it I do say so myself....


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 16, 2011)

get stuffed keso


----------

